# Casual Combinations...What coat and shoes to wear with jeans???



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Things that won't change soon.
I wear blue jeans. 
I'd like to wear a jacket with jeans. 
I wear a shirt and I don't like to go barefoot.
This being said and non-negotiable I would appreciate some advice on different types/styles/colors of sport coats and shoe combinations to go with the jeans.

What do you match your socks to in this casual combination?

What are some staples of casual sport coats? colors and fabric suggestions please.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

I am not a fan of wearing sports coats, blazers, or orphaned suit coats with denim. To my eye it tends to give one a "mulleted" appearance (e.g. business up top, party down below uneveness). Mixing casual elements in more formal clothing tends to make everything look contrived. I used to do this myself but now I know better.

If I wore denim frequently I would invest in a Belstaff or Barbour jacket. The wax cotton offerings are especially nice and rugged looking and would complement denim very well:


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*Levis and Sportcoats*

I have been thinking about this topic lately, as I don't have many suit wearing opportunities.

I wear tweed sportcoats with jeans as often as the southern California weather permits. Lately I have favored a couple of Donegal tweeds, one predominantly black with red, blue and yellow specks, and a tanish brown one with specks of various colors. I also wear Harris tweeds when it isn't too hot. Sometimes I wear a very nice brownish cord jacket

I wear dress shirts, pre-retirement blue OCBD's, Tattersalls, or blue chambray work shirts.

I wear various English shoes, EG's or Lobbs. Generally I wear either navy ribbed socks or lately argyle socks, paying attention to the colors of the latter. Sometimes I wear grey ribbed socks. From time to time I wear cowboy boots, but lately I have been having too much fun with the shoes.

I don't try to match colors, but rather to coordinate them. (For example, the tattersalls go well with coats that don't have a pattern, such as Donegals, herringbone or cord. Whereas, the various plaid Harris tweeds look good with solid color shirts.) Most of my jackets are in the brown and olive green range.

In addition to color and pattern, I am paying a lot of attention to fit. I have found a tailor who can recut jackets so they fit both my chest and shoulders. Wearing a jacket that fits correctly and drapes flateringly is a real treat. Conversely, beautiful fabric, fancy lining, and canvassed construction don't compensate for indifferent design or unflattering drape.

I'm pretty stuffy when it comes to clothing style. I really don't care for Italian shoes, designer jeans, sporty shirts, or other clothing that looks as if you are trying to show off. I don't wear things with logos or writing on them. Almost needless to say, I don't like or wear tee shirts or flip flops.

Occasionally I wear a tie, if I feel like it.

Hope this helps. Obviously, your taste may diverge from mine. I hope others will chime in with their versions of jackets and jeans. As I mentioned earlier on another thread, some forumites think jeans are work clothes and should not be worn except for gardening or mucking out stalls.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## rocco (Feb 21, 2007)

I wear a brown or dark green corduroy blazer with my jeans, with suede desert boots and a Tattersall/checked shirt.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am inclined to echo much of what Gurdon posted and would add, the ubiquitous navy blazer could also load nicely into the mix. Regarding shoes and with a nod to Capt. Ron's operating location, penny loafers and boatshoes would be fitting (pun intended) footgear for his ensembles.


----------



## Taxler (Oct 22, 2006)

Most of the current men's magazines like GQ and Esquire devote lots of pages to the jeans-jacket look at various price points. Check those out, and you're sure to find something you can agreee with.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

For your neighborhood, tweeds will be used sparingly - there are light-weight ones, and they'll look good, but you won't need the collection that we do up here. 
You'll want a blue blazer - single breasted. You'll get a lot of mileage out of that.
Linen will also be a good choice - darker to natural tan (white to be used very sparingly and black not at all).
In general, you'll want the jacket darker than the jeans. There will be exceptions, and you'll know them, but they'll be exceptions.
For jeans, I don't wear much in the lace-up department. Boat shoes, pennies and tassels seem to strike a more appropriate balance between dressed up and dressed down. You might also find a good maker of paddock boots (Ariat, Justin, Dehner, Vogel). Shoes need to be in the brown family (not black). Good leather belt to match.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Do a search for pictures of brownshoe. He is an expert at the jacket/tie/jeans combo.


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

Check out the range at John Hardy of Huddersfield (UK) - google it. Then click on Fresco and look at the fabrics. It will make a super light jacket (esp if you have it buggy lined) and there's a reasonable range.


----------



## DAllenT (Dec 31, 2007)

anglophile23 said:


> Do a search for pictures of brownshoe. He is an expert at the jacket/tie/jeans combo.


I tried doing a google search, but came back with nothing. Can somebody paste a link to this "Brownshoe" character? It's got me curious


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Blue blazer seems to be a good staple choice.
what about any thoughts on camel hair coat?

I just purchased a black velvet notched lapel dinner jacket from JABa on sale for $69 from $395 i thought it would be fun to wear out.
Would anyone dare wear this casually with jeans like I have seen in hollywood?

And if I were to wear it seriously to dinner, does a velvet dinner jacket require satin striped black wool pants also with patent leather shoes? 
Is the velvet dj typically worn in one's own home for dinner, another home or a restaurant?


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Just wait for Cruiser to come online; he's an expert in these matters.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

JibranK said:


> Just wait for Cruiser to come online; he's an expert in these matters.


No, I'm not biting. Besides, if I can quote something you previously said to me:



> Cruiser, feel free to make every post about jeans if you'd like, but I would find that tiresome to keep doing.


I think I'll pass on this one.:icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Capt Ron said:


> I just purchased a black velvet notched lapel dinner jacket from JABa on sale for $69 from $395 i thought it would be fun to wear out.
> Would anyone dare wear this casually with jeans like I have seen in hollywood?
> 
> And if I were to wear it seriously to dinner, does a velvet dinner jacket require satin striped black wool pants also with patent leather shoes?
> Is the velvet dj typically worn in one's own home for dinner, another home or a restaurant?


I gather that a velvet dinner jacket (with formal trousers, bow tie and patent leather shoes) is for home wear only. Wearing it out with jeans takes guts and attitude. If you have both, do it. If you're comfortable and confident in your clothing choices, people will pay attention to you...not your clothes. That's how it should be.

I wear jeans with odd jackets and blazers a lot, though never with an orphaned suit coat. Good look if the occasion calls for it, IMO. Others have suggested some good ideas. I agree with Anglo...look up some of Brownshoe's combinations.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Capt Ron said:


> ... what about any thoughts on camel hair coat?


Seems a bit too dressy. Also, the texture of camel hair is, IMHO, a bit understated for wear with jeans.

Regards,
Gurdon

PS: Today in southern California I wore somewhat faded Levi 501's, dark oak semi brogue EG derbys and argyle socks, old OCBD, and previously mentioned predominantly black Donegal jacket, which I bought on sale last Easter at Stollery's in Toronto. It was snowing there at the time but hot in LA and I have only been able to wear the jacket this winter.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

taste is truly evident in the shoes. I notice it more and more. tonight was another black tie ball the BARE BALL, (Bar And Restaurant Employyees)and I couldnt help but notice every man's shoes. Funny thing is it keeps me out of trouble with my girl. As opposed to noticing other more conspicuous objects. Every attractive female employee in the bar and restaurant biz was wwearing a sexy dress and taking advantage of an open bar.
the band was great too. Anyone ever hear of the "Molly Ringwalls"? (a cover band)They are Pensacola's favorite small band out of New Orleans and they put on a great show.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

DAllenT said:


> I tried doing a google search, but came back with nothing. Can somebody paste a link to this "Brownshoe" character? It's got me curious


He is a member here. Just check out the Trad forum.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

As far as shoes for jeans and sportcoats, I like loafers. I think what looks best is a pair of chelsea boots, though. I don't have a pair yet, but it's at the top of the list.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

With jeans, I wear a sport coat, roper style boots, and a "casual" dress shirt (darker color or with more pattern than I would wear with a suit). As far as the coat goes, it's seasonal. When it's cool enough, it's usually a Harris tweed. In the summer, it can be linen. Sometimes, microfiber or wool. I have one that looks like buckskin. Since you are in Florida, I would look at linen when it comes to the jacket. Last year, I bought a light blazer from Travelsmith. They claimed it was designed to be very comfortable to wear in hot climates, and it was! Not the best quality, but very well ventilated and not bad looking. I just checked and didn't see it on their web site. Maybe it will be back in the spring.


----------



## Maveric (Dec 14, 2007)

Gurdon, about what does your tailor charge to recut a jacket for your shoulders and chest? I might be interested in a referral, if I'm not being too forward.

Maveric


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

I love the odd jacket with jeans. I wear blazers with jeans as well. Shoes can vary from loafers sans socks (alligator esp), roper boots (my favorites), norwegian split toe bluchers Have fun and don't worry about all those who would never mix jeans with jackets...


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

bwep said:


> I love the odd jacket with jeans. I wear blazers with jeans as well. Shoes can vary from loafers sans socks (alligator esp), roper boots (my favorites), norwegian split toe bluchers Have fun and don't worry about all those who would never mix jeans with jackets...


Bwep, 
I truly appreciate the time you took for a reply, but...
You're gonna make me barf! 
You are a Miami Vice Don Johnson aren't you?

I was asking for combinations suggestions, not an ensemble that would have me locked up by the fashion police!

Cruiser, quick put on your slacks and sneakers and come run to bail me out of jail!


----------



## cgc (Jan 27, 2007)

I suggest some linen, silk or blend jackets in cream, tan and brown. A search on eBay will give you several offerings of new with tags Polo linen sportcoats for around $100. These are generally unlined and unstructured and breathe well in hot and humid weather.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

The first trick is to make sure you match the cut of your jeans to the rest of your wardrobe. Classically styled jeans are often fairly slim-fitting, and unless you wear a lot of tailored suits and slim-fit shirts, chances are your more formal wardrobe is fairly full-cut. That type of contrast probably isn't what you're looking for, so make sure the cuts match.

Otherwise, treating them like you would a pair of navy chinos will usually get you decent results.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

katon said:


> The first trick is to make sure you match the cut of your jeans to the rest of your wardrobe. Classically styled jeans are often fairly slim-fitting, and unless you wear a lot of tailored suits and slim-fit shirts, chances are your more formal wardrobe is fairly full-cut. That type of contrast probably isn't what you're looking for, so make sure the cuts match.


Actually I think most folks would say just the opposite, at least when it comes to something like tweed jackets. Jeans are relaxed and casual, even classically styled jeans unless you are wearing them skin tight and most women aren't really into skin tight jeans on men anymore, and a slim fitting, heavily tailored jacket doesn't look that good with them. Looks great on women, but not men.

One of the men's magazines did a blurb on this very subject a while back and made a point to stress that jackets should be fairly loose fitting when worn with jeans to convey the casual look.

Cruiser


----------



## etp777 (Nov 27, 2007)

Grayland said:


> As far as shoes for jeans and sportcoats, I like loafers. I think what looks best is a pair of chelsea boots, though. I don't have a pair yet, but it's at the top of the list.


Absolutely agree. Have pair of boots in shopping cart right now that I actually want for this exact type of look (obviously, will wear them other times too). Trying to convine myself I don't need them though. Keep hoping they'll be out of stock next time I check site so I don't have to convince myself NOT to order them.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Gurdon said:


> Seems a bit too dressy. Also, the texture of camel hair is, IMHO, a bit understated for wear with jeans.


I was thinking tan and faded blue jeans would be a comfortable casual bookstore coffe shop combination. When you say understated, are you suggestion the jacket have a bit more verb?


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

etp777 said:


> Absolutely agree. Have pair of boots in shopping cart right now that I actually want for this exact type of look (obviously, will wear them other times too). Trying to convine myself I don't need them though. Keep hoping they'll be out of stock next time I check site so I don't have to convince myself NOT to order them.


I need some kind of casual derby shoe-boot to keep the dog crap filled sand out of my shoes from the dog park. Almost like a morning dress boot style i can wear with jeans, cords , or slacks.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Dec 15, 2007)

Capt Ron said:


> I need some kind of casual derby shoe-boot to keep the dog crap filled sand out of my shoes from the dog park.


This is a new category of footwear. We have shoes to wear with jeans, shoes to wear with suits, shoes to wear with jackets and odd trousers, etc. And now this one. Thank you.:icon_smile_big:


----------

